# 

## Kulin

Witam.

Mam taki oto problem. Otóż jesteśmy na etapie kończenia murowania słupków z klinkieru pod ogrodzenie frontowe. Ogrodzenie ma w sumie z brama 32 metry. Chcemy wstawić przęsła z elementów kutych. Za taki sam wzór jeden fachowiec bez malowania chce za całość 7000 zł (wolę pomalowac sam, bo nie wiem jak mi to wyczyści i będe pewnie musiał za rok i tak malowac całe ogrodzenie). Natomiast drugi fachowiec woła sobie 14 000 zł ale daje gwarancję 30 letnią na ochronę przeciwko rdzewienie (On całe sprzęsła zawozi do firmy która mu je cynkuje a on je potem jeszcze maluje na kolor np. czarny, jak kto woli). Co byście wybrali ?

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Ja wiem ? z jednej strony za 7 tys można mieć farby na wiele lat  :Lol:  jak lubisz majsterkować w domu to nie sprawi Ci kłopotu pomalowanie płotu raz na dwa lata  :Wink2:  , z drugiej strony jeżeli facet numer dwa zawieżie twoje żelastwo do cynkowni z prawdziwego zdarzenia i zrobią to uczciwie, a jesteś człowiekiem dość leniwym np. (ja jestem  :Lol:   :Lol:  ) to wybrała bym wariant 14000 i mieć święty spokój przez wiele lat

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## zbigmor

Jeśli chodzi o temat rdzy na stali to zawsze przypominam sobie po jakim czasie rdzewieją stare samochody lub po naprawach (mam na myśli niecynkowane).
Pracują one (samochody) w dużo gorszych warunkach niż takie ogrodzenie ale cieniutka warstwa podkładu i lakieru potrafi je uchronić przez wiele lat. W związku z tym nie widzę sensu wydawać 7000PLN na zabezpieczenie 30-letnie skoro dobre pomalowanie powinno zabezpieczyć przed korozją na 10 lat. Nawet jeśli to byłoby tylko 5 lat to dla mnie osobiście wydanie takiej kwoty pieniędzy jest bez sensu. Na szczęście każdy dla siebie może sam wybierać i są na pewno ludzie dla których większ pewność jest tego warta. Inny argument dla mnie jest taki, że zawsze może się zdarzyć jakiś przypadek uszkodzenia mechanicznego. W przypadku malowania poprawiamy powłokę i zapominamy o sprawie. W przypadku ocynku demontujemy przęsło i dajemy jeszcze raz do ocynkowania lub godzimy się na osłabienie w tym miejscu i stąd juz niewielka różnica do przęsła tylko malowanego.

----------


## krzysztofh

Ogrodzenie kute z pewnością nawet niemalowane wytrzyma dziesiątki lat. Nam raczej chodzi o jego estetykę i tu jeżeli ktoś może sobie pozwolić polecam ocynk. Mój sąsiad ma ocynkowane ogrodzenie kute i pomalowane na czarno i nic z tym nie robi, natomiast niewiadomo czemu balustrady na balkonie tylko malowane i wieczny z tym kłopot.

----------


## bst

Moze jestem skapy albo moze to rozmowcy na nie moja kieszen  :wink: 
Ale wydac 7000 tys za ocynk i malowanie..
Za 1/10 tej sumy kupisz sobie farbe epoksydowa _dobra_ ktora toleruje nawet slabe powierzchnie i nie ma tak restrykcyjnych wymagan co do nanoszenia. I ta farba wytrzyma dziesiat lat.
Tylko nie kupisz jej w markecie budowlanym. Poszukaj przedstawiciela np. Sigma Coatings (np. farba Sigmacover, kosztuje bodajze 40 euro za litr) lub innych farb przemyslowych a za pozostala kase jedz na wakacje.

----------


## zbigmor

> Moze jestem skapy albo moze to rozmowcy na nie moja kieszen ;)
> Ale wydac 7000 tys za ocynk i malowanie..
> Za 1/10 tej sumy kupisz sobie farbe epoksydowa _dobra_ ktora toleruje nawet slabe powierzchnie i nie ma tak restrykcyjnych wymagan co do nanoszenia. I ta farba wytrzyma dziesiat lat.
> Tylko nie kupisz jej w markecie budowlanym. Poszukaj przedstawiciela np. Sigma Coatings (np. farba Sigmacover, kosztuje bodajze 40 euro za litr) lub innych farb przemyslowych a za pozostala kase jedz na wakacje.


Jeśli kogoś takie argumenty nie przekonują to wystarczy się przejść przez miasto/wieś (dowolne) i poszukać ogrodzeń kutych montowanych w przeszłości. Kiedyś nie były cynkowane tylko najwyżej kiepsko pomalowane, a stoją wiele lat i wyglądać mogą nieźle.
podsumowując - ja bym takie ogrodzenie pomalował farbą chlorokauczukową i zapomniał o sprawie na kilka lat. Nie zmienia to faktu, że ogrodzenie ocynkowane na pewno będzie lepsze. Gdybym budował dom, którego elewacja, drzwi i okna wytrzymają bez remontów 30 lat to ogrodzenie bym cynkował.

----------


## telesforek

*Kulin*, gdybym czytała twój post tydzień wcześniej bez wahania wybrałabym wariant za 7000. Ale właśnie wczoraj zaczęłam malować swój płot (nieocynkowany, spawany z ceowników). Pomalowałam jedno przęsło 2m podwójnie Hammeritem i nie powiem, namęczyłam się. Może to kwestia farby (strasznie gęsta), może mam małą wprawę. I nie wiadomo, kiedy mi rdza wejdzie. Gdybym miała te dodatkowe 7 tys., zastanowiłabym się.

----------

jeśli tylko masz tę kasę na ocynk to bierz ocynk!
Te oszczędności są pozorne. W perspektywie 25 lat więcej wydasz na farby i robociznę przy standardowym malowaniu. Nie mówię już o upierdliwości typu ponowne oczyszczenie pod grunt, grunt i ponowne nakładanie farby powierzchniowej. To znaczy, że każde z przęseł będziesz co 8 lat co najmniej trzykrotnie robiła. 
Nawet jak będziesz się sprężała to zrobisz 2 przęsła dziennie. Ja bardzo żałuję, że nie ocynkowałem. Teraz nawet myślałem, co by tych przęseł nie wyciąć i nie dać do ocynkowania. Jest to podobno niemożliwe, bo były już malowane.  :Evil:

----------


## bst

Bez obrazy.. ale jak ktos maluje plot hammeritem bez zadnego podkladu albo jeszcze od razu na rdze to moze faktycznie niech wyda te 14 tys, bo bedzie go malowac co roku..

Malowanie stali aby bylo trwale musi sie odbywac zgodnie ze sztuka - czyli polozony podklad ktory najlepiej aby tworzyl wiazanie chemiczne ze stala (dlatego stosowana kiedys minia byla taka dobra) a potem powloka wlasciwa.

Jak ktos ma plot juz pordzewialy to niestety musi ta rdze usunac - najlepiej calkowicie ale czesto jest to bardzo trudne wiec w wiekszosci wypadkow wystarczy usunac szczotka rdze ktora sie 'sypie' i potraktowac stal odrdzewiaczem (fosol lub inny zawierajacy kwas fosforowy) lub preparatem wiazacym rdze np. cortanin. w tym przypadkach trzeba po kilku dniach zmyc powierzchnie i jeszce raz przeleciec ogrodzenie szczotka. Potem farba podkladowa a nastepnie wlasciwa.
I to jest minimum jakie mozna zrobic w domowych warunkach aby troche ta farba posiedziala..
Wszystkie farby 'na rdze' bazuja na tym ze sa odpowiednio geste i tworza powloke na tyle mocna ze przez jakis czas farba trzyma sie samej siebie, a rdza pod nia dziala dalej..
A i jeszcze jedno - do calkowitego oczyszczenia z rdzy nie mozna uzywac szczotki tylko materialow sciernych - szczotka zablyszczy powierzchnie pozostawiajac ogniska korozji ukryte.

----------


## Kulin

Wiele napędów bram przesuwnych ma wbudowane akumulatorki, które starczają na kilka cykli pracy. Natomiast nie spotkałems się z napędem bramy garażowej na 24 V. Chyba 99% ma zasilanie z 230V a w środku dopiero jest trafo, które zmienia to napiecie. Koszt takiego niewielkiego UPS to około 150 200 zł. Nie wiem czy to jakiś wielki wydatek za wygodę - fakt może nigdy się nie przydać, ale kto wie. Na pewno lepiej byłoby kupić większy UPS i podpiąć do niego piec C.O. z podajnkiem, albo chociaż samą pompke obiegową.

----------


## zbigmor

> Wiele napędów bram przesuwnych ma wbudowane akumulatorki, które starczają na kilka cykli pracy. Natomiast nie spotkałems się z napędem bramy garażowej na 24 V. Chyba 99% ma zasilanie z 230V a w środku dopiero jest trafo, które zmienia to napiecie. Koszt takiego niewielkiego UPS to około 150 200 zł. Nie wiem czy to jakiś wielki wydatek za wygodę - fakt może nigdy się nie przydać, ale kto wie. Na pewno lepiej byłoby kupić większy UPS i podpiąć do niego piec C.O. z podajnkiem, albo chociaż samą pompke obiegową.


No to sprawę cynkowania ogrodzenia mamy już całkowicie wyjaśnioną :-)

----------


## darsalam

Podnoszę temat, bo mam taki sam dylemat

----------


## homecactus

dylemat jest czysto ekonomiczny. Wolisz malować co 5 lat, czy wydać na start więcej kasy. 

Jest jeszcze jedna opcja - kupić niemalowane, i samemu zawieść do cynkowni, pewnie się zaoszczędzi na tym. 
Ja swoje ogrodzenie (jest 28mb, w tym 7 przęseł  , furtka i brama) zawiozłem do cynkowni w rawie mazowieckiej, za malowanie z cynkowaniem wzięli chyba około 2500zł. 
W ogóle całe ogrodzenie wykonałem (spawałem) sam (a w zasadzie z teściem), materiał kosztował 3000zł, cynkowanie z malowaniem 2500(plus minus pół na pół kosztowało malowanie i cynkowanie), napęd Sommer 2000zł z montażem, razem 7500zł za super trwałe ogrodzenie. 

Cynkownia podaje cenę cynkowania za kg, zapytać fachowca z jakich materiałów będzie spawał, policzyć masę i gotowe.

----------


## Bejaro

Mam płot 15lat kuty nieocynkowant-przez ten okres czasu malowany był dwa razy nic sie nie dzieje-tp przesada że trzeba malować co dwa lata.

----------


## Kubencki

Ocynkować zdecydowanie. Szkoda nerwów.

----------


## disel

Witam!  chciałbym odświeżyć temat. 
Otóż czeka mnie robota bramy wraz z furtką, tylko jako wypełnienie chciałbym zastosować drewno ,a na około elementy kute. Jakie drewno zastosować ? rozmawiałem z stolarzem i zdecydowanie poleca drewno egzotyczne. Podobno jest trochę droższe od np. modrzewia ,świerku ale za to bardziej odporne.
Tylko patrząć po firmach handlujących raczej do kupienia są deski tarasowe. Czy takie deski nadają się na bramę? Może możecie polecić jakąś sprawdzoną firmę ktora mi te deski odpowiednio przygotuje. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kubencki

Jeśli ktoś ma ogrodzenie kute (KUTE) z zakuwkami, nitami, zdobnymi koszami i jest pomalowane bez ocynku i nie rdzewieje to....albo jest tam nawalone mm albo więcej farby i całość traci na estetyce albo....proszę o zdjęcie  :wink:  

Ogólnie ocynk nie jest drogi. Ocynkowanie bramy przesuwnej (4m w świetle około 180kg wagi) kosztuje w granicach 300-350zł (plus transport), dobra farba (hammerite nie jest dobry) Kosztuje w granicach 70-80zł za kg i więcej. Na taka bramę potrzeba ok 2kg farby przy malowaniu natryskowym. Bez ocynku....nie ma opcji dojść farbą we wszystkie zakamarki. Chyba że zalewamy element i robimy zacieki. Ocynk ma to do siebie że zaleje wszystko. 

W ogrodzeniach stosujemy olchę, sosnę, czasem drewno egzotyczne (ostatnio modrzew). Olcha i sosna oczywiście dokładnie heblowana, szlifowana i impregnowana. Elementy kute polecam ocynkować i pomalować natryskowo lub proszkowo. Szkoda żeby zacieki rdzy niszczyły drewno.

Ostatnio robiłem małe zlecenie renowacji ogrodzenia ozdobnego. Z powodu awarii agregatu do piaskowania zastosowałem preparat fosol...musze powiedzieć że po mechanicznym zdarciu grubej rdzy doskonale poradził sobie z pozostałym nalotem i drobnymi wżerami. Następnie całość do ocynku, piaskowanie (w celu zmatowienia) i malowanie natryskowe farba strukturalną. Polecam.

----------


## darsalam

Tez miałem ten dylemat miesiąc temu ale po przeanalizowaniu za i przeciw wybrałem ocynk.
 Teraz zanim wykonawca pospawa i ocynkuje ogrodzenie mam jeszcze jeden problem- malować proszkowo,malować pneumatycznie,czy własnoręcznie.Malowanie proszkowe to dopłata ponad 1500zł, podejrzewam,że kilkadziesiąt km transportu ogrodzenia do domu też zrobi swoje- będzie trzeba robić poprawki.

----------


## Kubencki

Przy dobrze zabezpieczonym nic sie nie uszkodzi. A jeśli tak to fachowiec powinien mieć farbe w sprayu o identycznym kolorze. Da się takie ubytki łatwo naprawić. 

Jeśli zastanawiasz się między proszkowym a natryskowym na ocynk i chcesz zaoszczędzić to wybierz natryskowe o ile tańsze.....pierwsza lepsza farba sie do tego nie nadaje  :wink:

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> *Co byście wybrali ?


Oczywiście wszyscy wiemy co oznacza "kute"? Kute to nie profil tylko element stalowy bez powietrza w środku kształtowany młotem lub maszyną. Jeżeli obaj wykonawcy to oferują to bierz tańszego  :smile:  
ps. Ale 7 tys za 32mb kutego płotu jest nierealne.

----------


## Kubencki

Jeśli ktoś zrobi ogrodzenie kute w ilości 32mb za 7 tyś to ja proszę o zdjęcie  :wink:  Nawet bez ocynku....

----------


## artur45tt

ja mam narazie zwykłą siatkę trochę się boję, że koszt wykucia u kowala może mnie przytłoczyć ^^

----------


## robek69

mialem dokladnie te smae rozterki wiec w sumie mam tylko sama brame i do tego siatke, moze kiedys zrobie calosc

----------


## wojtas122

Z tymi kutymi ogrodzeniami to bywa różnie. Jedni wspawany grot +skręcona rurka+ wstawiona gotowa ,,eska"  nazywają dumnie kutymi ogrodzeniami a to jest zwykła ślusarka. Ogrodzenia kute bez wykorzystania gotowych elementów dekoracyjnych i wykonane od podstaw w kuźni przez kowala z pełnych prętów o przekroju od 16mm  wzwyż  nie może kosztować 218zł/mb  :smile:  (co daje nam 7tys za 32m). Jeżeli nie ma się aż tyle $ na wydaniu to często stosowaną praktyką jest wykonanie bramy + furtki + mała ilość przęseł na wypasie a reszta prosta skromna ale z gustem tak aby pasowało do całości

----------


## disel

Ja mam pytanie , odnosnie tzw. patynowania. Czy mozna to zrobić samemu czy lepiej to zlecić wykonawcy bramy?

----------


## rafal194

Na pewno jemu to zejdzie szybciej kwestia ile za to weźmie.Nie jest to trudne można zrobić i samemu.

----------


## Kubencki

Wykonawca na pewno bedzie miał tańszą patynę. Kupowanie puszki na małą ilość troche mija się z celem. Pytanie ile i czy wgl doliczy do malowania.

----------


## aldona79

u znajomych bramę patynowali ludzie, którzy realizowali ich zamówienie, ale z tego co pamiętam to po prostu znajomym nie chciało się już szukać  kolejnych podwykonawców, woleli żeby zrobiono im to bezpośrednio.

----------


## disel

Myśmy jeszcze ceny patynowania nie uzgadniali , ale wykonawca powiedział że doliczy jakiąś sumę.  Nie wiecie ile to może kosztować? miałbym jakieś porównanie. Brama bedzie mieć 4,5 m dł. i 1,5m wys.

----------


## Kubencki

Tylko brama? z 50zł....nie więcej.

----------


## rafal194

50zł o ile brama jest bez wzorów etc.Jak jakaś skomplikowana to może być i więcej 80-100zł.

----------


## disel

Dzieki za pomoc

----------


## Jankel22

Jeśli chodzi o ocynkowania, to ja je zleciłem firmie Galess z Bystrzycy. Całe zlecenie zrobili szybko i przede wszystkim solidnie. Nie mam problemu z korozją na ogrodzeniu na wiele lat.

----------


## mbabiak

Polecam http://gold-kowal.pl stylowe i nowoczesne projekty, wykorzystują własne pomysły. Firma zajmuje się kowalstwem artystycznym. Dostaniesz tutaj oryginalne bramy,elementy ogrodzenia a w lustrach to się zakochałam  :smile: .

----------

